
Venezuela's currency value depends largely on one guy at an Alabama Home Depot - curiousgal
http://www.pri.org/stories/2016-12-01/venezuelas-currency-value-depends-largely-one-guy-alabama-home-depot
======
qwrusz
A guy from Venezuela is now a US citizen and he works at Home Depot. On the
side he created a website that publishes black market prices for USD/Bolivar
currency exchange rates.

How does he get these Venezuela street prices? People are calling him
everyday? Emailing him?

------
bookmarkacc
Title is sorta bait-y could we get a rename?

